# Looking for Ovulation Induction Cycle Buddy?????



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

I seem to be bi passed on the general cycle buddy groups as i'm not currently having IVF, so would love to hear from any ladies currently having Ovulation Induction.

My trigger was on Monday morning. 

xx


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

Im not havung ur treatment but i am having letrozole for the last 6 months and for the first time  got a pos opk so thpught id reply x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Tanya, I’m on Clomid 50mg again this month before we move to IVF in October. There don’t seem to be many of us ovulation induction people around on this thread. How are you getting on with the letrozole? You said you’ve just got positive opk? I’m probably about a week behind you - Day 6 here.

Tinky27 - how did you get on?


----------



## pcosarama (Aug 30, 2018)

Hiya, 

Not sure if any of you are still going through ovulation induction... or equally if you've been through a round, I'd love to hear from you. 
I'm starting mine this month and it would be great to talk to other people going through the same thing. Have you been put on metformin? Mine is making me super nauseous. 
Do you know what days you have scans? Is it just on cycle day ten onwards or is there one before? My partner and I have booked a few days away and I'm stressing that we'll have to come back for a scan.

Any advice would be wondrous!

Thanks

xxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi pcosarama,
Welcome to ovulation induction!

I'm sorry the metformin is making you so nauseous. Are you starting it gradually and building up? Nausea is meant to reduce with time but obviously very unpleasant.

What kind of ovulation induction are you doing? I'm on Clomid 50mg unmonitored because we've done several cycles before so we know how I respond. Currently CD26 and lots of cramping which coulf go either way. I've been under 4 different clinics and they all do it differently! If you're being scanned it needs to be about day 8-10 of your cycle because you don't want to miss ovulation and if you're being checked for response it might be suggested you abstain before scan just in case you have multiple follicles ready to pop.

Let us know how you get on.... xx


----------



## pcosarama (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi bobo66, 

Thanks so much for your reply. I just went straight onto taking metphormin three times a day which probably wasn't wise. Never mind, I feel so much better now, I guess my body's got used to it. I'll be taking clomid but haven't started yet. 

That's handy that you don't have to be monitored. Do you do the trigger injection yourself? I'm slightly scared that I might muck it up!

Sorry that your cramps are so bad, and wow 4 different clinics that sounds intense. How have they been?

xxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi pcosarama,

I’m really glad to hear you’re feeling much better! Phew! I hope the metformin will be helpful. Do you know when you might start Clomid?

Cramps were because my period was closer than I thought so at least I didn’t have to do a test and get a BFN. 4 different clinics is because we’ve moved about a lot due to me changing career which has also meant we took some breaks in treatment. The first was just my local specialist GP’s clinic who I refused to take Clomid with as they wouldn’t do any investigations before or monitoring during treatment. Second place was NHS hospital with fertility nurse support, third was private IVF fertility nurse clinic via NHS, and fourth is NHS hospital consultant with no nurse support. I’ve never had a trigger shot on Clomid and always ovulated one egg on 50mg but I know protocols vary.

Hope you don’t have to wait too long... xx


----------

